# Few Alabama Bucks



## tuffenough (Mar 16, 2007)

Thought I'd share these with all of you I know they are not as big as alot on here but I think they are respectable? All taken on our land  in Wilcox County.


----------



## leo (Mar 16, 2007)

*Very nice deer tuffenough*

Thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Trizey (Mar 16, 2007)

Yep, great looking bucks!


----------



## brinkf350 (Mar 16, 2007)

Ive seen um wider in Alabam!















Just kiddin nice deer!


----------



## DRB1313 (Mar 16, 2007)

Great bucks. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## tuffenough (Mar 16, 2007)

*Wider*

I know first hand you have but did they have as many points? smile/grin















Just kiddin nice deer![/QUOTE]


----------



## outdoordon (Mar 16, 2007)

*Very nice.*

Thanks for sharing the photo's. Great job by the camera man.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 16, 2007)

Good looking bucks.  Thanks for sharing the hunting successes.

Hoss


----------



## greenbrier (Mar 16, 2007)

Those are nice deer, congrats!


----------



## meriwether john (Mar 16, 2007)

m r nice deer Chris!!!

course every deer Keith sees is wider                 till the tape comes out 

looks like whatever ya'll are doing over there is working. 
got any turks?


----------



## tuffenough (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey John good to hear from you Keith not only has a problem with width but also counting guess he did'nt major in math. We are covered up with turkeys you and Keith need to come over season opened Thursday. I have got several other pictures I will try to post when I figure out how to scan them. One Drew killed will go in the high 140's maybe 150.I know your proud of your boys congrats to Micheal and Jacob. Bubba should graduate next year then on to seminary. Check out my brothers web site sharper sword ministries. God Bless


----------



## CHUCK COFTY SR (Apr 18, 2007)

*TUFFENOUGH*

NICE BUCK BUT WE BOTH KNOW THAT GINGER SHOT ALL OF THEM!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 19, 2007)

congrats on some fine bucks!


----------



## tuffenough (Apr 19, 2007)

*Come On Now*



CHUCK COFTY SR said:


> NICE BUCK BUT WE BOTH KNOW THAT GINGER SHOT ALL OF THEM!



Your just jealous one is waiting for you. You just got to come over!


----------



## tuffenough (Apr 19, 2007)

*Thanks*



Jim Thompson said:


> congrats on some fine bucks!



Thanks


----------



## DaGris (Apr 19, 2007)

nice bucks!!!


----------



## tuffenough (May 29, 2007)

In case you have not heard Alabama has limited buck harvest to three a year.


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 29, 2007)

Hey All:

That is a BIG Change...  Last I was there you could harvest 2 deer a day, one Buck & a Doe or two Does... 

Hmmmm...  Don't sound right to me but'cha never know... I'll check into it! 

Thanks! 

Marlin 444


----------



## gadeerwoman (May 30, 2007)

Wilcox County AL has some fine bucks!! Those are prime examples. But you guys need to smile in those pictures.


----------



## tuffenough (May 30, 2007)

*Your Right!*

But you know what they say I just did'nt want everyone to see that I don't have any teeth (smile/grin) And start the old Alabama jokes again. Thanks


----------



## Marlin_444 (May 31, 2007)

Hey Tuff-Enough:

Yepper, validated with my Cousin in McCalla...  Bama Buck Management is on this coming season...

3 Buck Limit, only 1 MUST have 4 on one side...

Well, I passed on several 8's last season; with any luck they'll have grown for this season...


----------



## tuffenough (May 31, 2007)

*Me too !*

Glad to see it happen it's about time just wish the state would put limit on first two buck harvest as well.


----------



## brinkf350 (Jul 12, 2007)

uno,dos trace?????


----------



## tuffenough (Jul 16, 2007)

*Can you count to eight*

Keith I'm impressed that you can count to three you need to expand your vocabulary smile/grin!!


----------



## LoCountryHunter (Jul 23, 2007)

Nice looking bucks and thanks for sharing


----------



## RatherBHuntin (Jul 25, 2007)

My cousins used to hunt Wilcox county for years, they're talkin big on it all the time.  They've got some big bruisers up on the wall from down there.  They left when it was no longer in vogue to run dogs.


----------



## tuffenough (Jul 25, 2007)

*Dog Huntin*

You don't see to many people hunting with dogs anymore funny how things change use to you did'nt see anybody still hunting. I use to have a pack of Walkers,Plotts,Blueticks and Redbones  but like you said it ain't cool anymore besides I'm to old to chase em smile/grin. Wilcox is a good county in my opinion one of the best in Alabama. We take between 12 to 20 decent bucks every year (eight or better must be mature bucks)


----------



## Swampslayr (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice deer


----------



## tuffenough (Jul 28, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks


----------



## drewdlc14 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Do guys offer pay hunts*

If so sign me up


----------



## bclark71 (Aug 5, 2007)

nice bucks very nice


----------



## Blue Iron (Aug 13, 2007)

Nice Black Belt Bucks.  Where at in Wilcox Co.,?  I was born and raised in Camden, just moved away a year or so ago.


----------



## tuffenough (Aug 13, 2007)

*Gees Bend*

All were taken at Gees Bend just across the river from you.I also put a few more on the board titled more Alabama Bucks picture quality not as good but a good representation of Wilcox County deer. Some of the best hunting in the state in my opinion. Thanks for looking!


----------



## brinkf350 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hey Clyde, This is my friend I told you about. How are things going in the sawmill?


----------



## tuffenough (Aug 19, 2007)

*Hey keith*

Hey Keith


----------



## S Adams (Aug 19, 2007)

nice bucks


----------



## tuffenough (Sep 11, 2007)

*Bump for new member*

Bump for new member


----------

